# We are Witnessing the Death of the West



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

Russia is preferable to this. Never thought I'd live to see this. Didn't think it was even possible


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Russia is preferable to this. Never thought I'd live to see this. Didn't think it was even possible


Makes me glad I am old and have nothing to lose.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Makes me glad I am old and have nothing to lose.



The Nazis have won.

America and Australia have both fallen to fascism.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.


It is coming. Ordinary people aren't going to be treated like this. Russia doesn't treat their citizens like this


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.



You Nazis have already started a civil war. The question is if we let you take our country without resistance.

You've used biological warfare to end the Constitutional Republic.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Nazis have won.
> 
> America and Australia have both fallen to fascism.


It's not over yet. VOTE. Even if you think it's pointless (it is not)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It's not over yet. VOTE. Even if you think it's pointless (it is not)



I do vote, though here in the Peoples Republic the elections are openly rigged.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis have already started a civil war. The question is if we let you take our country without resistance.
> 
> You've used biological warfare to end the Constitutional Republic.


All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.


Should we burn cities to the ground like you did all summer long with no consequences?


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Should we burn cities to the ground like you did all summer long with no consequences?


No cities got burned to the ground you hyperbolic whackadoodle.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.


And all you jerks ever do is hang out in political forums where you are afforded the opportunity to be ugly to somebody without getting punched in the face.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And all you jerks ever do is hang out in political forums where you are afforded the opportunity to be ugly to somebody without getting punched in the face.


Civilized people are supposed to be ugly to terrorist wannabes.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Makes me glad I am old and have nothing to lose.


X2


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2021)

It is The Camp of the Saints syndrome.

We allowed third world shitheads to destroy our civilization from within.

You can't blame them, they are welfare queens.  You can blame the dickheads that allowed their culture to be destroyed in the name of diversity, inclusion and globalization.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.



The end is already written.

God wins.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.


*Who is trying to start a civil war? * Who threw the first punch, so to speak?  Who invaded urban neighborhoods and burned buildings last summer?


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *Who is trying to start a civil war? * Who threw the first punch, so to speak?  Who invaded urban neighborhoods and burned buildings last summer?


Fascists always blame their intended victims.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civilized people are supposed to be ugly to terrorist wannabes.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Fascists always blame their intended victims.


Answer the question, loser, or else get lost.  Who threw the first punch?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.


*WHO THREW THE FIRST PUNCH?*


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The end is already written.
> 
> God wins.


Don't bring God into this. If he cared about us at all Donald Trump would have had a stroke on his ride down the escalator.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.



With your Brown Shirts of Burn, Loot, Murder (BLM) and ANTIFA out on the 2 year Kristalnacht your party is waging, good men like the Oath Keepers have stepped up.

Nothing is as repugnant to you Nazis as honor and keeping oaths, so veterans defending our Constitution from your terrorist troops outrages you. As democrat terrorists pull the elderly from cars and beat them, Proud Boys step up to defend those who can't defend themselves against you terrorists.

As decent men stand up to you Nazi thugs, urban combat ensues. You are waging war to destroy America, and you are VERY violent. 

Of course the Gestapo (formerly FBI) is allies with the terrorist democrats and hunt down any who have loyalty to the Constitution and throw them in a Gulag.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 26, 2021)

The first three+ minutes of this video give no indication of the cause of this police activity and I've just done a skipping survey of the rest of it. What was the cause of the police presence? This video seems designed simply to promote hysteria.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Nazis have won.
> 
> America and Australia have both fallen to fascism.



Wheres your proof about Australia? 
They have a Republican government. 
Now argue about that also. I can't wait.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civilized people are supposed to be ugly to terrorist wannabes.



Civilized people subdue ugly terrorist wannabes such as you democrats and your Brownshirts.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Don't bring God into this. If he cared about us at all Donald Trump would have had a stroke on his ride down the escalator.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Answer the question, loser, or else get lost.  Who threw the first punch?


The first punch was thrown before we were born when Europe decided to violently colonize and enslave the rest of the world.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civilized people are supposed to be ugly to terrorist wannabes.


You mean those who burn cities to 5he ground and destroy property not their own?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *Who is trying to start a civil war? * Who threw the first punch, so to speak?  Who invaded urban neighborhoods and burned buildings last summer?




The Nazi democrats threw the first punch, and the next 5,000. They are DEPENDING on us to never defend ourselves. Just like Germany in 1932, they expect to seize absolute power with no resistance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Fascists always blame their intended victims.



Yes you do.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The first punch was thrown before we were born when Europe decided to violently colonize and enslave the rest of the world.


Nice try.

No, in fact, it was a lameass try to explain why you won't answer my question, chickenshit.

You are owned.  Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The first punch was thrown before we were born when Europe decided to violently colonize and enslave the rest of the world.


Fuck your perversion of history. We don't want you here, but here you are. And THOUSANDS of fat ugly Hatians trying to live in this "racist" country


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Don't bring God into this. If he cared about us at all Donald Trump would have had a stroke on his ride down the escalator.



Or rather you would have.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Nazi democrats threw the first punch, and the next 5,000. They are DEPENDING on us to never defend ourselves. Just like Germany in 1932, they expect to seize absolute power with no resistance.


They'll be surprised.  I can't wait to see their faces.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> You mean those who burn cities to 5he ground and destroy property not their own?


Civil unrest is nothing new in this country. What is new is that this time the right apparently got really scared and personally offended by things happening hundreds or thousands of miles away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> The first three+ minutes of this video give no indication of the cause of this police activity and I've just done a skipping survey of the rest of it. What was the cause of the police presence? This video seems designed simply to promote hysteria.



Well, it did seem to draw you, Hysteria......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Wheres your proof about Australia?
> They have a Republican government.
> Now argue about that also. I can't wait.



Watch the video in the OP, Nazi.

I hate it when you retard fascists start spouting off with no idea what the subject is. I get that you just vomit out hating points, but at least use hate mantras that are associated with the subject.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Fuck your perversion of history. We don't want you here, but here you are. And THOUSANDS of fat ugly Hatians trying to live in this "racist" country


Save the hyperbole for your klan rally.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the video in the OP, Nazi.
> 
> I hate it when you retard fascists start spouting off with no idea what the subject is. I get that you just vomit out hating points, but at least use hate mantras that are associated with the subject.



No dickhead.  You know nothing about the country. There were being arrested because they broke the lockdown restrictions. I agree with it. 
It won't happen here. Biden will just tighten the screws in many ways and force you to get vaccinated. 
Let's see how good you are then with your old guns.


----------



## citygator (Sep 26, 2021)

No one’s life has changed one fucking little bit in the last 40 years. Rich have gotten richer, the poor continue to be left behind, education level and race still are the two biggest determinates of wealth, prisons are still full, the debt continues to climb but we all have way cooler stuff and believe it or not the country is a safer place to live… excluding the raging viral murdering bug.

All this culture war bullshit you guys live on is a simple PR push by your handlers to steer your anger into votes and donations. Wise up dumbasses.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, it did seem to draw you, Hysteria......


I just took a curious look at it and concluded that it wasn't worth much. It was not at all informative regardless of the hysterical headline.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> They'll be surprised.  I can't wait to see their faces.



I'll be surprise too.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Save the hyperbole for your klan rally.


You've talked yourself into LIES because it is easier than to believe you'd still have a 35 year lifespan without Europeans bringing civilization to your species


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civil unrest is nothing new in this country. What is new is that this time the right apparently got really scared and personally offended by things happening hundreds or thousands of miles away.



The right supports individual liberty. You of the Nazi left have declared war on civil rights and all liberty. You assign privilege by group. If you're black you can loot stores, if you're white you'll be thrown in the gulag for speaking words the Reich opposes.

We have lost immeasurable freedom since you and China launched your biological attack on America. 

Much of America was shocked by the corruption of our elections. I'm from California, elections have been corrupt here for decades - democrats are in control - corruption is part of democrats. 

Two events have irreversibly damaged freedom in America, 9-11 and the Chinese bio-attack of Wuhan virus. 

When the bio-weapon was released, you Nazis decided the time was right to establish the totalitarian control you desire, you unleashed your terrorist troops across the nation and started a civil war.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The right supports individual liberty. You of the Nazi left have declared war on civil rights and all liberty. You assign privilege by group. If you're black you can loot stores, if you're white you'll be thrown in the gulag for speaking words the Reich opposes.
> 
> We have lost immeasurable freedom since you and China launched your biological attack on America.
> 
> ...


As a bio-weapon Covid would be a spectacular failure.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The first punch was thrown before we were born when Europe decided to violently colonize and enslave the rest of the world.



Oh fuck you Nazi.

The Asians crossed the land bridge from Siberia (which was there due to global warming), invaded America, and slaughtered the indigenous Australoid aborigines' that were here before them in a complete genocide.

The Asians, the American Indians, were culturally and technologically more advanced than the aborigines, and wiped them out - with a very few in deep Amazon who survived.

Superior cultures conquer inferior cultures. All through human history and with every race.

So fuck your anti-white racism. It's ignorant.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> As a bio-weapon Covid would be a spectacular failure.


It cost this country alone TRILLIONS of dollars in damages to this country and major loss of freedom. You're an idiot


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Asians, the American Indians, were culturally and technologically more advanced than the aborigines, and wiped them out - with a very few in deep Amazon who survived


And the American Indian still never developed the wheel.

They also abandon their elderly and sick in the wilderness to die a horrible death. They were truly an advanced and noble people


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> You've talked yourself into LIES because it is easier than to believe you'd still have a 35 year lifespan without Europeans bringing civilization to your species


Wow you're hitting all the white supremacy excuses this morning.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No dickhead.  You know nothing about the country. There were being arrested because they broke the lockdown restrictions. I agree with it.
> It won't happen here. Biden will just tighten the screws in many ways and force you to get vaccinated.
> Let's see how good you are then with your old guns.



You're a Nazi, of course you agree with people being arrested for going shopping or letting their children play in fresh air.

The United States and Australia used to be bastions of freedom. Then you fascists seized, aided by the Chinese bioweapon.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And all you jerks ever do is hang out in political forums where you are afforded the opportunity to be ugly to somebody without getting punched in the face.


No, thats what you right wing racists do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

citygator said:


> No one’s life has changed one fucking little bit in the last 40 years. Rich have gotten richer, the poor continue to be left behind, education level and race still are the two biggest determinates of wealth, prisons are still full, the debt continues to climb but we all have way cooler stuff and believe it or not the country is a safer place to live… excluding the raging viral murdering bug.
> 
> All this culture war bullshit you guys live on is a simple PR push by your handlers to steer your anger into votes and donations. Wise up dumbasses.



Seriously, does it hurt to be that stupid?

Oh, I know you're lying, but to think anyone would believe your lie is jaw dropping stupidity - Nazi boi.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Wow you're hitting all the white supremacy excuses this morning.


What have your species given the world outside of those who live in white countries


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Fuck your perversion of history. We don't want you here, but here you are. And THOUSANDS of fat ugly Hatians trying to live in this "racist" country


You stole the land so it's not about what you want because the indigenous people decide that. Not whitey.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> I just took a curious look at it and concluded that it wasn't worth much. It was not at all informative regardless of the hysterical headline.



Besides, police herding citizens and demanding papers is your dream society. Straight out of Nazi Germany.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> What have your species given the world outside of those who live in white countries


Go do the research and learn white boy. Your ass would still be in the dark ages using bloodletting as a medical practice if not for us.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Besides, police herding citizens and demanding papers is your dream society. Straight out of Nazi Germany.


No, thats yours. Just as long as the citizens being hoarded aren't white.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

The west is not dying. The west is changing. And white racists can't handle it.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civil unrest is nothing new in this country. What is new is that this time the right apparently got really scared and personally offended by things happening hundreds or thousands of miles away.


Wrong. It was a paid for and orchestrated riot in all 50 states. Everyone witnessed it first hand.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It cost this country alone TRILLIONS of dollars in damages to this country and major loss of freedom. You're an idiot


Real bio-weapons are nearly 100% fatal in a very short period of time, are not easily transmissible and a vaccine already exists. Nothing about covid suggests a specific target or any kind of prior plan. Now that's out there it has not afforded any nation state an advantage of any kind. It cost everyone a bunch of lives and money.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2021)

Australia is off the deep end


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Wrong. It was a paid for and orchestrated riot in all 50 states. Everyone witnessed it first hand.


By first hand you mean on TV?


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Don't bring God into this. If he cared about us at all Donald Trump would have had a stroke on his ride down the escalator.



Well that made me laugh out loud but okay


----------



## Fueri (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> What have your species given the world outside of those who live in white countries


Quit it. I'm the whitest white guy you could ever meet. My ancestors were here before the Mayflower. I'm just not an easily frightened pussy like you are.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The only thing I am witnessing out of the ordinary is you people trying to talk yourselves into starting a civil war.


There isn't going to be any "civil war", otherwise you leftists would have already started it.

Let me lay a little truth on you, bro: You fear Donald Trump more than anything in this world. But the only reason you leftists and Democrats haven't had him killed thus far, like you did JFK, Bobby Kennedy, and MLK, is because you fear Trump's supporters even more.

Chew on that for awhile so you don't choke on it, bro.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Good lord, I've never thought I'd see my own party bitch about shit like this. This is nothing! Nobody is being dragged out into the streets and being whipped and beaten for what they believe in, no one is being trucked off to concentration camps, no one is being forced into hard labor, nobody is being shot in the head over a ditch, nobody is being decapitated, hung or amputated...

What will happen when things like I described above ACTUALLY start happening? What words will you use? If you are using the words you are using now, for such softcore shit like this NOW, nobody will take you seriously LATER when the really bad stuff starts. 

This stuff is stoppable, and fixable. We can nip this stuff in the bud if we try. But fire and brimstone sermons about the "totalitarianism" of mask wearing and shit  is not where we need to focus right now.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Wow you're hitting all the white supremacy excuses this morning.



He's trying to teach you that cruelty, oppression, slavery etc are not exclusive to white people. Those atrocities exist across mankind. Don't be naïve


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> As a bio-weapon Covid would be a spectacular failure.



It's virtually perfect.

A virus that killed everyone would be useless. But one that is highly contagious that only kills 1% or less of those who contract it does exactly what it's intended for. Creates fear and makes people cry out for rulers to protect them, particularly when you add in the extraordinary propaganda campaign that has been waged. The 1st Amendment is gone.  Legitimate protests will be crushed and protesters persecuted, which is the purpose of the 1/6 Reichstag Fire.

China and their democrat lackey's did in two years what Hitler and Stalin couldn't begin to do.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> By first hand you mean on TV?


No. I mean I saw the destruction first hand. Downtown Albuquerque when rioters set fire to the historical Kimo Theatre. And destroyed many local businesses. Broke into pawn shops and stole tons of weapons.

One of our local MMA fighters( Jon Jones) even confronted rioters who were vandalizing the downtown area.

Like I said…we all witnessed it first hand.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 26, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good lord, I've never thought I'd see my own party bitch about shit like this. This is nothing! Nobody is being dragged out into the streets and being whipped and beaten for what they believe in, no one is being trucked off to concentration camps, no one is being forced into hard labor, nobody is being shot in the head over a ditch, nobody is being decapitated, hung or amputated...
> 
> What will happen when things like I described above ACTUALLY start happening? What words will you use? If you are using the words you are using now, for such softcore shit like this NOW, nobody will take you seriously LATER when the really bad stuff starts.
> 
> This stuff is stoppable, and fixable. We can nip this stuff in the bud if we try. But fire and brimstone sermons about the "totalitarianism" of mask wearing and shit  is not where we need to focus right now.



They are happening in Australia, a formerly sorta "free" nation.

They can happen here because many people don't want to be free. They would rather be safe. As we see. Being free takes courage and you might not survive. People will give up a lot of freedoms to "stay safe". I say this to our shame.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Go do the research and learn white boy. Your ass would still be in the dark ages using bloodletting as a medical practice if not for us.



In other words you're lying as always, Klan boi, and got busted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, thats yours. Just as long as the citizens being hoarded aren't white.



Herded, Klan boi.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are happening in Australia, a formerly sorta "free" nation.
> 
> They can happen here because many people don't want to be free. They would rather be safe. As we see. Being free takes courage and you might not survive. People will give up a lot of freedoms to "stay safe". I say this to our shame.




Australia is different (not so much so from us, but only in the way that they have a different form of government) and it is up to the people how they want to go. I'm talking about here. Here in the U.S. we can stop this from happening.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> By first hand you mean on TV?



I saw violent BLM terrorist in person. Though California (the most leftist state in the nation) only has a 5% black population, the terrorists were thick a year ago. Fuckers kept shutting down freeways and the CHP claimed we couldn't run the vermin down.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I saw violent BLM terrorist in person. Though California (the most leftist state in the nation) only has a 5% black population, the terrorists were thick a year ago. Fuckers kept shutting down freeways and the CHP claimed we couldn't run the vermin down.


Were you scared? Did you piss yourself a little?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Go do the research and learn white boy. Your ass would still be in the dark ages using bloodletting as a medical practice if not for us.



Oh look, Klan boi is going to invent history because "self-esteem is more important than facts."

Africans were more advanced than American Indians - far more.  Africans discovered the wheel, as Europe and China did. Africans developed steel smelting, as Europe and China did. No one learned any of this from Africa. 

But amuse us and tell us the lies about Wakanda.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Were you scared? Did you piss yourself a little?



Keeping a glock in the car during those times is a must. Better judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Besides, police herding citizens and demanding papers is your dream society. Straight out of Nazi Germany.


 How would you think this would be my "dream society"? All I was asking was what this incident was about. You do realize that the nazis in charge of Texas have neighbors spying on neighbors and Texans have tobe smuggled out of state just to exercise their rights. This is straight out of Nazi Germany. When is adolph abbott going to institute mandatory crotch checks?


----------



## Correll (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Fascists always blame their intended victims.



As you are doing right now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> How would you think this would be my "dream society"?



Because you're a Nazi...

DUH.

You know Hysteria, you're really not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag...



Lysistrata said:


> All I was asking was what this incident was about. You do realize that the nazis in charge of Texas have neighbors spying on neighbors and Texans have tobe smuggled out of state just to exercise their rights. This is straight out of Nazi Germany. When is adolph abbott going to institute mandatory crotch checks?


Nonsense. More Nazi hype to attack the Americans. The payment for turning in illegal abortion providers has nothing to do with women going out of state to sacrifice infants.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Keeping a glock in the car during those times is a must. Better judged by 12 than carried by 6.


Is that what you have instead of courage?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Is that what you have instead of courage?



Is grouping together in mass gangs what BLM has instead of courage?

The Glock evens the odds.


----------



## Correll (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Is that what you have instead of courage?




"Courage" is not a way of dealing with random violence. Preparing is.


YOu are not being brave, you are being a fool.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Is grouping together in mass gangs what BLM has instead of courage?
> 
> The Glock evens the odds.


Not even a machine gun would even the odds of one guy vs a mob. This is besides the fact that you would never be caught within fifty miles of a real riot.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because you're a Nazi...
> 
> DUH.
> 
> ...



abbott is a nazi and he has brought nazism to Texas. The only reason that abortion providers are "illegal" in the first place is that abbott used his office to force his law through. Nobody is trying to "attack the Americans," many of whom have to leave the state because of adolph, a cheap nazi cracker. Nobody is "sacrificing infants." That's horseshit.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Russia is preferable to this


A.  It's not terribly surprising to hear a tRumpling say things like this.  They aren't really known fo their patriotism.

B.  I'm sure Russia will be happy to have you, remember to close the door on your way out.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Makes me glad I am old and have nothing to lose.


I'm so relieved to hear that.  How much longer do you think we'll have to out up with you?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Nazis have won.
> 
> America and Australia have both fallen to fascism.


tRumpling please!  You and I both know if you ever encountered a real fascist you'd run away screaming and flailing your arms.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It is coming. Ordinary people aren't going to be treated like this. Russia doesn't treat their citizens like this


You're still here?  What are you waiting for?  There's the door!  Vladimir is waiting!


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Correll said:


> "Courage" is not a way of dealing with random violence. Preparing is.
> 
> 
> YOu are not being brave, you are being a fool.


I have guns but I protect myself primarily by not being an idiot. I've been in some pretty bad situations and I can't think of a single time shooting someone would have been a better outcome. It helps that I am physically imposing, maybe you are just not that confident.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The end is already written.
> 
> God wins.


But first we must endure 4he Time of the Gentiles.

We are at 4he beginning of the Time of Jacob's Trouble. America is ONE Tribe of Jacob -- Manasseh the son of Joseph


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> You're still here?  What are you waiting for?  There's the door!  Vladimir is waiting!


IM American. I'm not leaving.  In the end you totalitarians will lose. Hoping it begins in '22


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2021)

When you turn on the TV and all you see are Negroes and your turn on the news and see the shitheads laughting as they are tearning down the statutes of heroes and you see Negroes and Communists burning looting and murdering and you see Left Wingers stealing elections you know everything is fucked up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Real bio-weapons are nearly 100% fatal in a very short period of time, are not easily transmissible and a vaccine already exists. Nothing about covid suggests a specific target or any kind of prior plan. Now that's out there it has not afforded any nation state an advantage of any kind. It cost everyone a bunch of lives and money.


It's not the disease that's the weapon, shit-for-brains.


----------



## Correll (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Not even a machine gun would even the odds of one guy vs a mob. This is besides the fact that you would never be caught within fifty miles of a real riot.


Tell it to Rittenhouse. Or better yet, Rosenbaum.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, Klan boi is going to invent history because "self-esteem is more important than facts."
> 
> Africans were more advanced than American Indians - far more.  Africans discovered the wheel, as Europe and China did. Africans developed steel smelting, as Europe and China did. No one learned any of this from Africa.
> 
> But amuse us and tell us the lies about Wakanda.....


Wakanda doesn't exist and I don't know a Klanboi except for those like you.

I don't have to invent anything. The truth is documented and whites did it.









						Here's How Black Muslims Lifted Europe Out of the Dark Ages
					

Contrary to the racist notion of Africa being primitive and contributing very little to civilization, it was the Moors who civilized Europe.




					www.telesurenglish.net


----------



## IM2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> IM American. I'm not leaving.  In the end you totalitarians will lose. Hoping it begins in '22


You are the totalitarian.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I have guns but I protect myself primarily by not being an idiot. I've been in some pretty bad situations and I can't think of a single time shooting someone would have been a better outcome. It helps that I am physically imposing, maybe you are just not that confident.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Correll (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I have guns but I protect myself primarily by not being an idiot. I've been in some pretty bad situations and I can't think of a single time shooting someone would have been a better outcome. It helps that I am physically imposing, maybe you are just not that confident.




Are you prepared to use the guns to defend yourself?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I saw violent BLM terrorist in person. Though California (the most leftist state in the nation) only has a 5% black population, the terrorists were thick a year ago. Fuckers kept shutting down freeways and the CHP claimed we couldn't run the vermin down.


Seattle played "Freeway Bowling".


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

Correll said:


> Are you prepared to use the guns to defend yourself?


No guns.  They're lying.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> IM American. I'm not leaving.  In the end you totalitarians will lose. Hoping it begins in '22


Totalitarianism lost in 2020 when we voted tRump out.

Did you forget already?


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's not the disease that's the weapon, shit-for-brains.


The point of a bioweapon is that your enemies get it but you don't and it only spreads where you want it to. Remember the anthrax attacks after 9/11? Like that. If anything covid has enhanced our ability to fight an actual bioweapon.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The point of a bioweapon is that your enemies get it but you don't and it only spreads where you want it to. Remember the anthrax attacks after 9/11? Like that. If anything covid has enhanced our ability to fight an actual bioweapon.


Thanks for telling me everything you think you understand about the subject, without actually even hearing what I said.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Thanks for telling me everything you think you understand about the subject, without actually even hearing what I said.


I know a lot more but I have to dumb it down for you bleach drinking dumbasses that learned everything you know about disease from radio personalities.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I know a lot more but I have to dumb it down for you bleach drinking dumbasses that learned everything you know about disease from radio personalities.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a Nazi, of course you agree with people being arrested for going shopping or letting their children play in fresh air.
> 
> The United States and Australia used to be bastions of freedom. Then you fascists seized, aided by the Chinese bioweapon.



You're as ignorant as a row of cats watching tv. Again, you know nothing about the country and to ignorant to learn.  Believe what you want. 

Again The national government us the equiv talent of your Republican government.  Do you call them fascist also. Maybe you're just niggling away because I pinged you because of your  lack of knowledge, which I knew anyway and made for easy pickings. 

So settle down dough boy.  Get some facts and get back to me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Totalitarianism lost in 2020 when we voted tRump out.
> 
> Did you forget already?


Creepy Chang, you put in the puppet of your dictator for life Xi. The Republic died on January 6, 2021.  We became a totalitarian, socialist dictatorship.

Protest is a safety valve. What your lackeys, the democrat Nazis don't grasp is that by outlawing protest against their Reich, you not only violate the American first Amendment, you push people into more serious forms of resistance against the dictatorship.

I realize you ChiComs have contempt for civil rights and the 1st means nothing to you. But peaceful protest allows free people to air grievance in a peaceful manner.

By rounding up protesters and throwing them in gulags for opposing the Reich, the Nazi democrats have made it clear that there is no point to peacefully protesting, If we need to stop the totalitarian fascist democrats, violence is valid as the response from the Reich is the same either way.

A million patriots protested during your Reichstag Fire on 1/6. If they were as you and your vile minions claim, insurrectionists, they easily could have overthrown the Capitol.  But of course they were peaceful protesters. Next time, that may not be the case.

Will your government, Communist China, respond to Americans ousting the fascists by sending troops to "restore order" for you lackeys? Is that the whole plan?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The point of a bioweapon is that your enemies get it but you don't and it only spreads where you want it to. Remember the anthrax attacks after 9/11? Like that. If anything covid has enhanced our ability to fight an actual bioweapon.



No stupid, that isn't how weaponized viruses work. We are not talking about nerve agents. 

You are too frightened to actually think - the implications force you to a truth you refuse in order to serve your Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Not even a machine gun would even the odds of one guy vs a mob. This is besides the fact that you would never be caught within fifty miles of a real riot.



Worked pretty well for the McClousky's. That's what outraged you Nazis, it showed that Americans can defend their lives and property from the rampaging terrorist Brownshirts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I have guns but I protect myself primarily by not being an idiot. I've been in some pretty bad situations and I can't think of a single time shooting someone would have been a better outcome. It helps that I am physically imposing, maybe you are just not that confident.



I'm sure you're a god among trans men...

Also, I thought felons were prohibited from owning guns?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Wakanda doesn't exist and I don't know a Klanboi except for those like you.



Yet you moron racists spin yarns about fantasical technology in sub-Saharan Africa that never existed outside of a comic book.



IM2 said:


> I don't have to invent anything. The truth is documented and whites did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL

Case in point.

Muslims of all colors caused the dark ages, retard.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No stupid, that isn't how weaponized viruses work. We are not talking about nerve agents.
> 
> You are too frightened to actually think - the implications force you to a truth you refuse in order to serve your Reich.


We have only ever encountered one weaponized virus in this country. Still no one knows where it came from. It operated exactly as intended.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm sure you're a god among trans men...
> 
> Also, I thought felons were prohibited from owning guns?


You must be an exceptionally unperceptive individual. I pity you.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The end is already written.
> 
> God wins.


fortunately, so will humanity -- BECAUSE God wins


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> We have only ever encountered one weaponized virus in this country. Still no one knows where it came from. It operated exactly as intended.



Yes, the Wuhan Designer Virus® - developed by the Chinese Communist Party with funding by the American democrat party. We know exactly where it came from.

China and the democrats launched a biological attack on America, and every last one of us knows it.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> It helps that I am physically imposing, maybe you are just not that confident.


are you obese? I've known lots of guys who equate high body fat with "muscle."


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, the Wuhan Designer Virus® - developed by the Chinese Communist Party with funding by the American democrat party. We know exactly where it came from.
> 
> China and the democrats launched a biological attack on America, and every last one of us knows it.


You don't even remember the anthrax attacks after 9/11. What a sad little eternal victim you are.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> are you obese? I've known lots of guys who equate high body fat with "muscle."


 I work too hard to ever get fat. Building beach houses is not for the weak.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Russia is preferable to this. Never thought I'd live to see this. Didn't think it was even possible



Well, what is wrong with the blokes, why don't they go get their guns and stand up for themselves?!

Oh yeah, that's right.  They gave up their right to self-defense in exchange for security, and now -- -- -- -- _don't have neither._


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Building beach houses is not for the weak.



No.  It is for strong backs and weak minds, but at least we know you are good for something.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Creepy Chang, you put in the puppet of your dictator for life Xi. The Republic died on January 6, 2021.  We became a totalitarian, socialist dictatorship.
> 
> Protest is a safety valve. What your lackeys, the democrat Nazis don't grasp is that by outlawing protest against their Reich, you not only violate the American first Amendment, you push people into more serious forms of resistance against the dictatorship.
> 
> ...


You're a babbling idiot.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> No.  It is for strong backs and weak minds, but at least we know you are good for something.


I'm good for more things than a useless basement dweller like you could ever believe.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I'm good for more things than a useless basement dweller like you could ever believe.



Unlike you I own my home.  I have a machine shop in my basement, so its not a bad place to be!  But no, I keep my computer in my office.


----------



## occupied (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Unlike you I own my home.  I have a machine shop in my basement, so its not a bad place to be!  But no, I keep my computer in my office.



You sound like a really cool guy, can I hang out with you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Unlike you I own my home.  I have a machine shop in my basement, so its not a bad place to be!  But no, I keep my computer in my office.


Let me guess how many Haitian invaders -- OOPS!  I meant "immigrants" -- you're going to house in your basement.  

Yeah, me too, all 1,000 square feet of it.


----------



## citygator (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seriously, does it hurt to be that stupid?
> 
> Oh, I know you're lying, but to think anyone would believe your lie is jaw dropping stupidity - Nazi boi.


What lie is that?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 26, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> Get the vaccination. I had mine, the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 26, 2021)

Get the vaccination. I had mine. The Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> You don't even remember the anthrax attacks after 9/11. What a sad little eternal victim you are.



Explain why Anthrax isn't a virus? Look it up if you need to...

What an ignorant little fascist you are.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 26, 2021)

The vaccine is needed. They that don't take it will be their own worst enemy. I took mine.  A Pfizer vaccine. Stop oppressing people with masks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> You're a babbling idiot.



You're a ChiCom scumbag.

You are also incapable of addressing any of the points made.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a ChiCom scumbag.
> 
> You are also incapable of addressing any of the points made.


China is one of the few places I haven't been.  Singapore is the closest place I've visited (and that was a wild trip I'm.telling you).

You're a babbling idiot, you've never left your mom's basement, and you're terrified we will.figure it out.

We already know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> China is one of the few places I haven't been.  Singapore is the closest place I've visited (and that was a wild trip I'm.telling you).
> 
> You're a babbling idiot, you've never left your mom's basement, and you're terrified we will.figure it out.
> 
> We already know.



China is the one place you've never been out of Creepy Chang.

ChiCom Troll is obvious.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> China is the one place you've never been out of Creepy Chang.
> 
> ChiCom Troll is obvious.


You're a babbling idiot.


----------



## McRib (Sep 27, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It is coming. Ordinary people aren't going to be treated like this. Russia doesn't treat their citizens like this


It's illegal to be gay in Russia. If you speak out against the government or report on corruption, you can be either jailed, or end up dead, if your reporting is in depth. That's how Russia treats its citizens. I'd suggest you look in to moving there.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 27, 2021)

The good news?

Australia can build a panzer tank division, but they cannot send it anywhere.









						Australian cops descend on man for ... not wearing a mask outdoors?
					

A sequel to this weekend’s post about the recent clashes between police in Melbourne and a mass of protesters who objected to the new vaccine mandate for local construction workers. In some of t...




					hotair.com
				












						Shock videos: What's happening to Australia?
					

The still photos are bad…  Incredible images from Melbourne yesterday from @jasonephoto. His video on Instagram of the men in the second pic being beaten is disturbing. pic.twitter.com/EUKPiJKvG...




					hotair.com


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis have already started a civil war. The question is if we let you take our country without resistance.
> 
> You've used biological warfare to end the Constitutional Republic.


They'll be a bit dismayed when some old codger shoots a cop in the F**kin' FACE here in the U.S.  THAT is when the test will come.  Who will stand and who will just get on their knees.  The Democrat party has gone Fascist and apparently, most of the rank and file of that party are so twisted up into tribal hate that they'll allow ANYTHING, so long as it harms the "insert hate label of choice".  I hope their children teach their grandchildren to spit on their cowardly memories.


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 27, 2021)

odanny said:


> It's illegal to be gay in Russia. If you speak out against the government or report on corruption, you can be either jailed, or end up dead, if your reporting is in depth. That's how Russia treats its citizens. I'd suggest you look in to moving there.


And THAT treatment will NEVER come to your nation, right?  What will you do if our electoral system collapses due to lack of trust?  Do you honestly believe that if tens of millions of Americans lose faith in the last bond that holds us together, your OPINION OF THEM is going to cause them to be subdued?  If it was YOU it was happening to, would YOU just bend over and take it?  No, you wouldn't even consider it.  You'd FIGHT.  You people need to wake up while there's still time.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Oct 15, 2021)

> All you jerks will ever do is bitch and moan and hope someone else will do the dirty work for you.



isn't that what you're doing.  You're hiding behind a tyrannical gov't and letting them do your dirty that you're too effing cowardly to do yourself except under cover of night or in a group.


----------

